# Linnie Questions!



## ButterflyLordet (Aug 19, 2013)

Right, so today at my college's open day I was informed that we were getting two marmoset monkeys. But to do this they are going to rehome the aviary birds (A lineolated parakeet, a moustached parakeet and a kakariki) because I'm pretty much the only one interested in them out of the college, apparently! I bonded to the Linnie, called Blue, when I first lay eyes on him and since I'm getting quite a large indoor aviary they asked if I wanted him. 
My question is can he be in the aviary with four budgies? The linnie was already in the aviary with bigger birds than him, but I was wondering how the budgies would react? 
If he can't sleep in the same cage as them, he could have the cage the budgies are in now for night time but could he spend the day (unnacompanied from around 9am-5pm) in the aviary with them whilst I'm at college? 
Thank you!


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi! I have a linnie and a budgie and they get along well. I do not house them together tho. Neither one of my two are aggressive, but are somewhat assertive yet pretty easy going. They seem to squabble ocassionally but then stop, they never take it farther. It really depends on the personalities of the birds you are working with. There are many budgies that are more aggressive than mine is and a linnie will fight back even tho they aren't known to be "aggressive", they are definitely not push overs.

If the aviary is large, it could work. But I would start off slowly. The dynamic might be different because all the birds in the other aviary were different species. This time, the linnie is the only different one. Linnies could hurt budgies if they wanted too (my linnie is 48 grams to my budgie at 27 grams) but with four against one, and the right mind set, budgies could torment that little linnie. By slow I mean, try taking the linnie out there in the cage and let the budgies get used to looking at him while you watch, then maybe put the linnie in there and observe closely maybe only supervised at first. Watch for signs of the budgies bugging the linnie or the linnie chasing them, or either keeping the other from food. Linnies are weird about "their" stuff. I'd also put a another set of food/water bowls in. That is what I would do. It might be different if you had at least two linnies. Better if it were equal numbers.


----------



## ButterflyLordet (Aug 19, 2013)

Cozette said:


> Hi! I have a linnie and a budgie and they get along well. I do not house them together tho. Neither one of my two are aggressive, but are somewhat assertive yet pretty easy going. They seem to squabble ocassionally but then stop, they never take it farther. It really depends on the personalities of the birds you are working with. There are many budgies that are more aggressive than mine is and a linnie will fight back even tho they aren't known to be "aggressive", they are definitely not push overs.
> 
> If the aviary is large, it could work. But I would start off slowly. The dynamic might be different because all the birds in the other aviary were different species. This time, the linnie is the only different one. Linnies could hurt budgies if they wanted too (my linnie is 48 grams to my budgie at 27 grams) but with four against one, and the right mind set, budgies could torment that little linnie. By slow I mean, try taking the linnie out there in the cage and let the budgies get used to looking at him while you watch, then maybe put the linnie in there and observe closely maybe only supervised at first. Watch for signs of the budgies bugging the linnie or the linnie chasing them, or either keeping the other from food. Linnies are weird about "their" stuff. I'd also put a another set of food/water bowls in. That is what I would do. It might be different if you had at least two linnies. Better if it were equal numbers.


Hello, thank you for replying! 
Three of the budgies I am almost positive would not harm the linnie, although of course I cannot just assume these things. The linnie himself seems to be a very gentle bird, not hand tame but does not go for the other birds (they even kept him in a five by five foot aviary with these birds and a severe macaw!) 
There would definitely be a few weeks of the linnie in his cage, but I'd feel bad about taking him from an aviary to a decent sized cage, which is still of no comparison. I could keep a look out for another linnie, but not for a while because it'd be rather stressful for all of them with what's going on!


----------

